# Feathers - dangerous?



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I have one of those toys that has a wand and a string with some feathers attached. The kitties eventually manage to pull the feathers off and then play with them.

I don't know if they're "real" feathers or artificial ones, but they're dyed in various colors.

I've been taking the loose feathers away, because I was concerned they might swallow small pieces of them and choke. Am I being over-cautious? Would it be safe to let them keep the feathers?


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

They are safe while on the toy, but i agree, once they come off throw them out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I throw them away, also.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I let them play with big feathers I find in the yard or at the lake, but small feathers I will take away. Especially if they look small enough to chew and eat pieces.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Our boys only play with feathered toys while supervised because they get a little, erm, vigerous with feathers. Once the quill gets damaged we throw them out, as Randy is convinced he is supposed to eat them.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I admit, I don't usually bother unless the pieces start annoying me. I figure that cats would deal with stray feathers all the time in wild, after all.

Since the feathers do seem vanish and (like the tails of the little fur mice) don't seem to come out the other end, I assume they get digested.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My opinion is that it depends on the feathers. If they're natural feathers, and they're not overly large feathers, then don't worry about it. When cats eats birds, they eat them feathers and all.

The main problem with feathers is that many are dyed. The dyes, while not a large threat, could be toxic if consumed in quantity. The secondary problem is that some of the feathers on feather toys are much larger and stiffer than typical of the birds cats eat. Pheasant flight feathers, for instance, are pretty large with a pretty strong shaft.

So, actually, I think that this:


Heidi n Q said:


> I let them play with big feathers I find in the yard or at the lake, but small feathers I will take away. Especially if they look small enough to chew and eat pieces.


is backwards.* :lol: 

So, I'd say use your judgment. If you've got large feathers and/or feathers that are dyed, be cautious. Otherwise, let your cat chew on them to his/her heart's desire. Actually, I let my cats chew on some feather toys and it's remarkable how LITTLE they do eat. I think they mainly just want to chew.

You can buy feathers and make your own feather toys. That way you can be sure of getting feathers that aren't harmful.

*ETA - my little raz there is meant to illustrate that feathers are really a non-issue. If one person takes one approach and has no problems and another person takes the opposite approach and also has no problems, then the conclusion is that there was no problem to begin with.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

coaster said:


> *ETA - my little raz there is meant to illustrate that feathers are really a non-issue. If one person takes one approach and has no problems and another person takes the opposite approach and also has no problems, then the conclusion is that there was no problem to begin with.


Pragmatism, is that all you've got to offer?
(sorry, it's a line from one of the best movies of all time, Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead, I just really couldn't help myself)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yup, pragmatism is my motto. 

PS - It's been so long since I've seen the movie, so I can't remember. What was the come-back to the above?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's the conversation  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100519/quotes


----------



## kgrey (Jan 19, 2005)

Just my 2 cents......
I have an African Grey. My cats LOVED playing with his large wing feathers. They would run around for hours...taking it from one another. One afternoon my husband found my sweet little boy with a 5 1/2" feather down his throat with all but about 1" in his mouth. He was frantically trying to swallow it. My husband was able to pull it out and we were fortunate there was no injury. The feathers were their most favorite toy ever and I hated to take them away...but I hate to think what might have happened if my husband had not found my little boy when he did. We now only let them play with those feathers when we are 100% focused on watching their play.

Also....they eat the parrot's smaller (1/4" or less) feathers all the time without any problems :{


----------

